# SAFETY WARNING: Cherry Bomber autofire risk



## huffnpuff (24/4/15)

Don't know if you already know this, but I stumbled on this while checking out the Cherry Bomber clone reviews on some german channels. While the Cherry Bomber is an awesome mod, it suffers from a design feature/flaw which has a high potential for autofiring....The mod is negative pole firing as opposed to the normal firing from the positive pole. This means that switch can be bypassed and the firing circuit can be closed by accidental metal contact between an atty and exposed all-metal body carrying the negative current. The 23mm delrin insulator/510 base helps keeping a 22mm atty away from the body, but metal objects can still bridge this or if you use an atty that is larger than 23mm

Here's what I'm talking about:

At 1:51 the guy demos this


These guy's first attempt with coin failed ( about the 1:26 mark), most probably saved by o-rings, but screwing on a larger diameter Subtank triggers an immediate autofire (2:10)



So, bottomline: Not the end of the world, but in the spirit of safer vaping, please be careful with this mod, especially when storing or travelling with batteries in.

PS: The Vertex Box mod also suffers from the same flaw, but is worse as it doesn't have a wider insulated base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Marzuq (24/4/15)

Somehow negative firing just seems like it's opening a door for disaster. Pretty much anything could set it off. Very helpful to know this info


----------



## zadiac (24/4/15)

Very informative. Thanks for this.


----------



## Paulie (24/4/15)

Ooi and i just got one of these lol Any idea how one could avoid this from happening?


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Remove the battery @Paulie .


----------



## Paulie (24/4/15)

johan said:


> Remove the battery @Paulie .


Thats the most unscientific response you have ever given lol It must be a Friday!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Thats the most unscientific response you have ever given lol It must be a Friday!!



Maybe, but certainly the most logical .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (24/4/15)

johan said:


> Maybe, but certainly the most logical .



Dont get all Star Trek on me man we were just in the cool mode a second ago lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/4/15)

Hey guys this is what I got back from Ivogo on this. Gave them hell that this did not come with packaging. 
Apparently there has been similar issues with the authentic from MCV.

As long as you stay within the 22mm there should be no issues. 

Will be printing these and putting them in with our units and mailing to clients that have purchased them.

Please see attached with additional info for safe usage:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Dont get all Star Trek on me man we were just in the cool mode a second ago lol



I will quote then: "*Where No Man Has Gone Before*"

It came from a statement made by explorer James Cook following an expedition to Newfoundland. Writer Samuel Peeples, who authored the pilot episode “Where No Man Has Gone Before,” is often credited with the decision to make the phrase such a significant part of the series. The line was eventually repeated—with a few minor tweaks—in each iteration of the series and films.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (24/4/15)

johan said:


> I will quote then: "*Where No Man Has Gone Before*"
> 
> It came from a statement made by explorer James Cook following an expedition to Newfoundland. Writer Samuel Peeples, who authored the pilot episode “Where No Man Has Gone Before,” is often credited with the decision to make the phrase such a significant part of the series. The line was eventually repeated—with a few minor tweaks—in each iteration of the series and films.




And to Think i thought that phrase was related to men who stay away from a women shoes stores with there wives

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Paulie said:


> And to Think i thought that phrase was related to men who stay away from a women shoes stores with there wives



LOL - You win, I give up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Golf (24/4/15)

So what you saying Paulie is, you selling me your box at a heavily discounted rate, I thank you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (24/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Thats the most unscientific response you have ever given lol It must be a Friday!!



Isn't science basically finding the simplest way to solve a problem with the least effort? Removing the battery is therefore very sciency

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

ET said:


> Isn't science basically finding the simplest way to solve a problem with the least effort? Removing the battery is therefore very sciency



You know the Greeks weren't blessed with logic .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

